# INTJ or ISTJ?



## NightTimeShadow (May 20, 2018)

Okay, so obviously, I am confused by what type I am. I have taken multiple quizzes with most saying I'm ISTJ, but some saying I'm INTJ. 

Allow me to explain why I'm confused: I've seen a lot of animosity towards ISTJs, saying they're stupid, boring, and narcissistic, ect. Am I oversensitive and take things I see/hear too seriously? Yup. But I never thought of myself as above others, or that I'm special, or anything of the sort. I've had multiple people tell me I'm smart, though I leave this one open to interpretation. I do not see myself as a genius or having an above average IQ. I will admit I do have repetitive habits and do pretty much the same thing every day. But I admit, I am quite bored with my endless circle of a life. I feel like it lacks any sort of excitement and joy, and I fear I'll be stuck doing jobs which I never really feel satisfied in for the rest of my life. I also tend to spend a lot of time in my head daydreaming, thinking about the meaning of life. I also have heard that ISTJs are mean and openly critical, but I try my best to keep my comments to myself, especially out in public. And I'm sure anyone reading this can tell that I am very critical of myself, something that I am more open about than criticizing others. 

I had taken the same tests before months ago and those ones said that I'm INFJ. I can't deny that I'm a depressed person and I am constantly seeking meaning in my life, which I feel it completely lacks. A part of my that makes me feel ISTJ is that I usually respect authorities (unless they abuse their power), and I believe solid facts. "I read it on the internet, so it must be true." Is obvious bullshit. So I may just be contradicting myself here, ha ha. 

I know for certain that I and J in terms of types, I really don't have much P in me and precisely zero E. But I do try to be sensitive of other people's feelings and views, which is why I keep the majority of my negativity to myself when in public. So I know I do have some F in me as well. I am someone who prefers to work alone and excels at in quiet workplaces where I can use my head without interruption. 

I'm not a very adventurous person, but I've had some really bad experiences in that field so when it comes to new things, I tend to be overcautious. I'm more comfortable discussing hobbies with others than I am my thoughts and feelings. I do wish I wasn't so uptight and was more willing to cut loose. I am working on that, but sadly it may be a long time before that process bears fruit. 

Lastly, most of the time I am a serious person and I take my work with utmost importance. It takes time for me to build trust, but I do eventually open up more to people. I like to crack jokes and laugh and enjoy myself with other people, so I feel like I'm not completely boring once you get to know me.

I know I sound whiny, but I honestly cannot stop thinking about this and am driving myself crazy. Which is why I want to hear the opinions of anyone here, really. I'm aware that a simple quiz cannot give a 100% summary of a person, but what do I come across as to you? Perhaps neither of the types I mentioned are correct? Or am I just a giant jumble of multiple types? 

I also want to apologize for my rambling, and I do appreciate any thoughts or advice from those who reply. Please let me know if there is anything I can clarify or any questions regarding myself you may have. Thank you very much.


----------



## Persona Maiden (May 14, 2018)

I don't normally don't try to type other people much unless asked, but this post drew me for some reason. XD I want to start by saying that my observations could be wrong, so please let me know if anything I say doesn't feel right.



NightTimeShadow said:


> Okay, so obviously, I am confused by what type I am. I have taken multiple quizzes with most saying I'm ISTJ, but some saying I'm INTJ.
> 
> Allow me to explain why I'm confused: I've seen a lot of animosity towards ISTJs, saying they're stupid, boring, and narcissistic, ect. Am I oversensitive and take things I see/hear too seriously? Yup. But I never thought of myself as above others, or that I'm special, or anything of the sort. I've had multiple people tell me I'm smart, though I leave this one open to interpretation. I do not see myself as a genius or having an above average IQ. I will admit I do have repetitive habits and do pretty much the same thing every day. But I admit, I am quite bored with my endless circle of a life. I feel like it lacks any sort of excitement and joy, and I fear I'll be stuck doing jobs which I never really feel satisfied in for the rest of my life. I also tend to spend a lot of time in my head daydreaming, thinking about the meaning of life. I also have heard that ISTJs are mean and openly critical, but I try my best to keep my comments to myself, especially out in public. And I'm sure anyone reading this can tell that I am very critical of myself, something that I am more open about than criticizing others.


I wouldn't let other's opinions get to you. The traits that you've stated are more stereotype/unhealthy ISTJ behavior. Intelligence is outside MBTI/function theory. Anyone of any type can be smart or not smart.



NightTimeShadow said:


> I had taken the same tests before months ago and those ones said that I'm INFJ. I can't deny that I'm a depressed person and I am constantly seeking meaning in my life, which I feel it completely lacks. A part of my that makes me feel ISTJ is that I usually respect authorities (unless they abuse their power), and I believe solid facts. "I read it on the internet, so it must be true." Is obvious bullshit. So I may just be contradicting myself here, ha ha.


I use to type as INFJ on those tests when I first found out about MBTI too, lol. XD I usually just try to study the functions, as tests aren't very accurate half the time. I recommend starting with this site, if your interested in checking on the functions: The Principles of Cognitive Function Theory mbti-notes - Type Theory

I feel like I'm getting some Te and Fi vibes from the last few statements.



NightTimeShadow said:


> I know for certain that I and J in terms of types, I really don't have much P in me and precisely zero E. But I do try to be sensitive of other people's feelings and views, which is why I keep the majority of my negativity to myself when in public. So I know I do have some F in me as well. I am someone who prefers to work alone and excels at in quiet workplaces where I can use my head without interruption.


My I ask why you feel you use I and J? The work alone thing could hint at I, but is just at work? Only for productivity? Or do you normally feel drained in any kind of social interaction?



NightTimeShadow said:


> I'm not a very adventurous person, but I've had some really bad experiences in that field so when it comes to new things, I tend to be overcautious. I'm more comfortable discussing hobbies with others than I am my thoughts and feelings. I do wish I wasn't so uptight and was more willing to cut loose. I am working on that, but sadly it may be a long time before that process bears fruit.


This could hint at Si/Ne, but I won't rule Ni/Se yet.



NightTimeShadow said:


> Lastly, most of the time I am a serious person and I take my work with utmost importance. It takes time for me to build trust, but I do eventually open up more to people. I like to crack jokes and laugh and enjoy myself with other people, so I feel like I'm not completely boring once you get to know me.


I would say more hints at Te/Fi.



NightTimeShadow said:


> I know I sound whiny, but I honestly cannot stop thinking about this and am driving myself crazy. Which is why I want to hear the opinions of anyone here, really. I'm aware that a simple quiz cannot give a 100% summary of a person, but what do I come across as to you? Perhaps neither of the types I mentioned are correct? Or am I just a giant jumble of multiple types?


I know this feeling, I feel the same way on my own type. As for the type, I don't think anything you've said contradicts ISTJ. For INTJ, I'm less sure, I see things that could be Ni, but they could be explained by other things as well, like you mentioned you have depression tenancies, so some of it, like meaning of life, might be related to that. There's not a ton on your thought process though, so I'm not certain. I can't rule out the possibility for being a different type all together ether.



NightTimeShadow said:


> I also want to apologize for my rambling, and I do appreciate any thoughts or advice from those who reply. Please let me know if there is anything I can clarify or any questions regarding myself you may have. Thank you very much.


No need to apologize ^_^ It's not always easy trying to describe this stuff out.


----------



## NightTimeShadow (May 20, 2018)

Persona Maiden said:


> I don't normally don't try to type other people much unless asked, but this post drew me for some reason. XD I want to start by saying that my observations could be wrong, so please let me know if anything I say doesn't feel right.
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't let other's opinions get to you. The traits that you've stated are more stereotype/unhealthy ISTJ behavior. Intelligence is outside MBTI/function theory. Anyone of any type can be smart or not smart.


That's true. XD My taking other opinions to heart is something I need more work on as well. 




Persona Maiden said:


> I use to type as INFJ on those tests when I first found out about MBTI too, lol. XD I usually just try to study the functions, as tests aren't very accurate half the time. I recommend starting with this site, if your interested in checking on the functions


Thank you! I'll be sure to check this out. 



Persona Maiden said:


> I feel like I'm getting some Te and Fi vibes from the last few statements.
> 
> 
> My I ask why you feel you use I and J? The work alone thing could hint at I, but is just at work? Only for productivity? Or do you normally feel drained in any kind of social interaction?


I use I a lot since I spend most of my time alone and when I do interact with people, I need a lot of time by myself to re-energize. I dislike parties/social gatherings as I really dislike being forced to interact and being in such crowded/noisy places. For me, places like a library are like heaven because I can sit down with a good book and loose myself in it. I know I use J because I'm critical/cautious towards uncertain scenarios and when around people I don't know very well. For instance, when speaking with another coworker, I'm careful not to reveal anything too personal about myself because I'm a paranoid person and don't quite trust those not close to me with such sensitive information. As silly as it sounds, I hate appearing weak to others, as it's what got me bullied back in my school days. A lesson I learned the hard way.

I know not everyone has bad intentions, but I prefer to be safe than sorry. I'm not in anyone's head but my own, and I lack the ability to read people well. So as a rule for myself, I do my best to play it safe. 



Persona Maiden said:


> This could hint at Si/Ne, but I won't rule Ni/Se yet.
> 
> 
> I would say more hints at Te/Fi.


The Te/Fi would make a lot of sense. 




Persona Maiden said:


> I know this feeling, I feel the same way on my own type. As for the type, I don't think anything you've said contradicts ISTJ. For INTJ, I'm less sure, I see things that could be Ni, but they could be explained by other things as well, like you mentioned you have depression tenancies, so some of it, like meaning of life, might be related to that. There's not a ton on your thought process though, so I'm not certain. I can't rule out the possibility for being a different type all together ether.


Ah, so ISTJ would be the most likely case with maybe some Ni tendencies? But like you said, that could just be the depression. Thank you for taking your time to reply to me, you have given me some insight and I actually feel a bit better. :heart:




Persona Maiden said:


> No need to apologize ^_^ It's not always easy trying to describe this stuff out.


Thanks again.


----------



## Tyche (May 12, 2011)

I don't type others as a rule. I will say that I initially typed as INFJ via the tests some years ago when I was unhealthy and didn't know anything about the functions (this is not indicative of anything though). Do not use the stereotypes to decide. Some can be true, others are very off base or overexaggerated. Read about the functions.


----------



## essthetic (May 17, 2018)

NightTimeShadow said:


> Okay, so obviously, I am confused by what type I am. I have taken multiple quizzes with most saying I'm ISTJ, but some saying I'm INTJ.
> 
> Allow me to explain why I'm confused: I've seen a lot of animosity towards ISTJs, saying they're stupid, boring, and narcissistic, ect. Am I oversensitive and take things I see/hear too seriously? Yup. But I never thought of myself as above others, or that I'm special, or anything of the sort. I've had multiple people tell me I'm smart, though I leave this one open to interpretation. I do not see myself as a genius or having an above average IQ. I will admit I do have repetitive habits and do pretty much the same thing every day. But I admit, I am quite bored with my endless circle of a life. I feel like it lacks any sort of excitement and joy, and I fear I'll be stuck doing jobs which I never really feel satisfied in for the rest of my life. I also tend to spend a lot of time in my head daydreaming, thinking about the meaning of life. I also have heard that ISTJs are mean and openly critical, but I try my best to keep my comments to myself, especially out in public. And I'm sure anyone reading this can tell that I am very critical of myself, something that I am more open about than criticizing others.
> 
> ...


Can I ask how old you are? It would affect which functions may be developing at the moment. I'm sensing Fi though, for what it's worth, which may mean INTJ but I'd need more info


----------



## Tyche (May 12, 2011)

essthetic said:


> Can I ask how old you are? It would affect which functions may be developing at the moment. I'm sensing Fi though, for what it's worth, which may mean INTJ but I'd need more info


I don't understand why you would lean more towards INTJ if you sense Fi. Fi is tertiary for both. Do you have additional reasons why you're leaning towards INTJ?


----------



## essthetic (May 17, 2018)

Etherea said:


> I don't understand why you would lean more towards INTJ if you sense Fi. Fi is tertiary for both. Do you have additional reasons why you're leaning towards INTJ?


Well, I don't know OP but she said she's gotten INTJ on testing. So assuming she knows herself well, it's a possibility. I don't get an INTJ vibe to be honest. But the Fi I sense seems a bit immature, which would make sense in someone who is beginning to develop the tertiary function.

Also I thought Fe was in the ISTJ stack, my mistake! In that case, ISTJ would fit better for sure.


----------



## Tyche (May 12, 2011)

essthetic said:


> Well, I don't know OP but she said she's gotten INTJ on testing. So assuming she knows herself well, it's a possibility. I don't get an INTJ vibe to be honest. But the Fi I sense seems a bit immature, which would make sense in someone who is beginning to develop the tertiary function.
> 
> Also I thought Fe was in the ISTJ stack, my mistake! In that case, ISTJ would fit better for sure.


The tests don't always work out right. I seem to notice that some of them tend to give intuitive results more. It depends heavily on the test. 

For reference the functions are below.
INTJ: Ni Te Fi Se
ISTJ: Si Te Fi Ne


----------



## essthetic (May 17, 2018)

Also, forget the animosity you hear about. ISTJs are the salt of the earth. The ones I know are some of the most dedicated, family-oriented people I've ever met.


----------



## NightTimeShadow (May 20, 2018)

essthetic said:


> Can I ask how old you are? It would affect which functions may be developing at the moment. I'm sensing Fi though, for what it's worth, which may mean INTJ but I'd need more info


I'm 24, will be 25 in September. 




essthetic said:


> Also, forget the animosity you hear about. ISTJs are the salt of the earth. The ones I know are some of the most dedicated, family-oriented people I've ever met.


Thanks, it means a lot to hear that. c:

Also, I apologize for the late reply, just got home from work.


----------



## Abbaladon Arc V (Jan 16, 2018)

Go to a computer and begin to code 

If you brain a plan before you code to win money and ask yourslef what that help you you are intuitive

If you go and mastered without asking yourself and learn a lot before have a global vison like a chess game you are sensitive.


----------



## NightTimeShadow (May 20, 2018)

Abbaladon Arc V said:


> Go to a computer and begin to code
> 
> If you brain a plan before you code to win money and ask yourslef what that help you you are intuitive
> 
> If you go and mastered without asking yourself and learn a lot before have a global vison like a chess game you are sensitive.


What am I if neither one happens?


----------



## Dinognar (Aug 1, 2017)

I'm not very familiar with the two types but one thing I can tell for sure is that usually if your perceive something as 'bad' like u with the type ISTJ, that can have a significant influence. That means that you're more inclined to skew your image of yourself to fit more into your desired persona. Of course, you still have the possibility of being an INTJ but, a lot of people automatically view the intuitive types as 'smarter' or more 'creative' (which is not true) and hence many would want to be an N type. 

Speaking from personal experience I had this friend of mine that kept getting ESTP in every tests and I can clearly see why she would but ESTPs tend to have a bad reputation in the mbti community being portrayed as typical 'jocks' or 'stupid adrenaline junkies' ect... Thus, she kept telling herself she was an ENTP even though the Se was so darn obvious. 

Sorry I couldn't give you my judgement of your type but usually it takes some time to figure things out. I still second guess myself.


----------



## Elwinz (Jan 30, 2018)

From what i have observed ESxPs have this tendency to want be something special like INTJ. SJs are often proud of being SJs and can view intuitives as "defective" or unrealistic.

Regarding OP - you do seem like IJ type but trying to type in depressed state is not the best idea.


----------



## SilentScream (Mar 31, 2011)

Being depressed AND seeking meaning in life is in indicator of weak/inferior Ni. OP is likely an extrovert.



> I had taken the same tests before months ago and those ones said that I'm INFJ. *I can't deny that I'm a depressed person and I am constantly seeking meaning in my life, which I feel it completely lacks. *A part of my that makes me feel ISTJ is that I usually respect authorities (unless they abuse their power), and I believe solid facts. "I read it on the internet, so it must be true." Is obvious bullshit. So I may just be contradicting myself here, ha ha.


There's a reason why ESXP's are drawn to cults because after a life which hasn't gone their way they find comfort in groups that provide them meaning in their life. A born-again performing artist is quite the stereotype. Take all of these wrestlers/athletes that over-extend, face failure and come back as either born again christians, having found solace through meditation, talking about gurus who guided them during their downward spiral and rescued them. 

Wanting to re-invent/re-invigorate oneself is fairly stereotype ESXP as well. (Yes, trying to find solutions/meaning through MBTI is something I would imagine a depressed ESXP would be drawn to as well). I was. And I typed as an INFJ for a very long time. 



> I'm not a very adventurous person, *but I've had some really bad experiences in that field so when it comes to new things, I tend to be overcautious. I'm more comfortable discussing hobbies with others than I am my thoughts and feelings. I do wish I wasn't so uptight and was more willing to cut loose. *I am working on that, but sadly it may be a long time before that process bears fruit.


Sounds to me like a conflict between natural preference vs suppressing the natural preference out of fear. 

I don't sense dominant inferior feeling, but I do notice a thinking preference --- however, it seems like the natural modus oparende is broken because of _fear _and activities that seem natural and being longed for are being suppressed by an inferior Ni grip where inferior intuition can scare a Sensing type into freezing and not engaging with the world. 

ESXP is the OP's type imo.

Edit: I'm gonna add in the example of Ronda Rousey in here who is imo a stereotypical ESTP female ... who after her failure in the UFC went through a deep internal crisis. She talked about acute suicide ideation. She talked about wanting to start a family. But eventually she came out strong finding a new family/group to belong to in the WWE. A lot of us tend to do this after repeated failures in life. We seek meaning, we try to explain our life the way it is through being drawn to the metaphysical because we want our reality as it exists to make sense.


----------



## iNdependent (Jan 12, 2017)

NightTimeShadow said:


> Allow me to explain why I'm confused: I've seen a lot of animosity towards ISTJs, saying they're stupid, boring, and narcissistic, ect. Am I oversensitive and take things I see/hear too seriously? Yup. But I never thought of myself as above others, or that I'm special, or anything of the sort. I've had multiple people tell me I'm smart, though I leave this one open to interpretation. I do not see myself as a genius or having an above average IQ. I will admit I do have repetitive habits and do pretty much the same thing every day. But I admit, I am quite bored with my endless circle of a life. I feel like it lacks any sort of excitement and joy, and I fear I'll be stuck doing jobs which I never really feel satisfied in for the rest of my life. I also tend to spend a lot of time in my head daydreaming, thinking about the meaning of life. I also have heard that ISTJs are mean and openly critical, but I try my best to keep my comments to myself, especially out in public. And I'm sure anyone reading this can tell that I am very critical of myself, something that I am more open about than criticizing others.
> [...]
> I know for certain that I and J in terms of types, I really don't have much P in me and precisely zero E. But I do try to be sensitive of other people's feelings and views, which is why I keep the majority of my negativity to myself when in public. So I know I do have some F in me as well. I am someone who prefers to work alone and excels at in quiet workplaces where I can use my head without interruption.


These are stereotypes, forget them.

The question is, as Arrogantly Grateful said, function order, where the fact that you test as IxTJ says nothing, especially since you are depressed.
I read your posts and I would type you as more likely ISTP over both INTJ & ISTJ. Ti doms may appear J and, at your age, your tertiary is in full process of development, which often is a boom phenomenon, an overuse in early-mid 20's, so your searching for meaning could be Ni tert. 

Which is your inferior? (Mostly by its negative sides, which, if you're having a hard time, are probably manifesting). I will go with you, with INTJ-ISTJ, not overcomplicating with ISTP (yet).
inf Ne: How Functions Work: Inferior Ne (ISTJ/ISFJ) - Type Theory
inf Se: How Functions Work: Inferior Se (INTJ/INFJ) - Type Theory

(Between just the 2, you sound to me more S than N, but it's no guarantee.)


----------



## NightTimeShadow (May 20, 2018)

Thanks to everyone above, I just wasn't really sure about some things and thought it was best to seek the opinions from those who know more than me about the functions. 

I'll do some more reading from the links posted, eventually I'm sure that Ill be able to understand much better.


----------



## Catwalk (Aug 12, 2015)

NightTimeShadow said:


> * *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nothing in this post indicates a strong T/F preference or strong N/S preference.

Answer T/F to the following:

Let "agents" = anything that harbor(s) the capacity to be alive and/or harbor moral capacity. (E.g., people, animals, organisms, specimens). Do not confuse this with "individuals".

Let "things" = chairs, tables, beds, cars, et al.

Let "objects" = anything that is not an agent. (e.g., circumstances, events).


_I am attentive towards, or hyper-aware of psychological states of (agents), physiology of agents, and the well-being or health of agents.

I often prefer to think of mechanical objects, things, and technology as having agency or essence.

I often think of (the world, the universe, the country, the environment) as having agency or essence.

I am sensitive towards rules, instructions, attributes and prefer them over the below.

I am sensitive towards structure, directions, and properties and prefer them over the above.

I often have visuals around the states, well-being, health and conditions of agency.

I often have visuals around the states, well-being, conditions, health of objects or things.

The condition of things matters more than the conditions of the agents.

The state of a thing is often determined by the agent that comes into contact with it.

When in conflict, I often look for defects in the agent, instead of look for defects in the system.

I am hyper-aware of fluctuations in my own psychological states, my physiological states, and my well-being. 

I am hyper-aware of when I do not feel good, when I feel "off", when something inside me feels wrong or uncomfortable.

When I am uncomfortable, I often do not like to act, and prefer to wait until I feel better.

When I am uncomfortable, I often still act, and prefer to work or ignore it until I feel better.

I am hyper-aware of the sensations of differences, changes, and re-positioning inside of myself (anatomy) wise.

I am overly-sensitive towards fluctuation, friction, and movement in my environment in relation to myself.

I am hyper-aware of similarities, patterns, consistency, flow, and fluidity.

When doing something new, I am hyper-aware of the conditions of my internal anatomy. (e.g., this is dangerous, this could hurt me, this could make me feel awful later, this makes me feel anxious).

When doing something new, I am hyper-aware of the conditions of my environment. (e.g., this could cause so much trouble to surrounding agents or systems, this could hurt the system or agents involved, this will make everyone feel awful later). 

I prefer to receive instructions of how to do something new/unfamiliar.

I prefer to receive directions of how to do something new/unfamiliar.

No instructions make me nervous.

No directions make me nervous.
_


----------



## NightTimeShadow (May 20, 2018)

Catwalk said:


> Nothing in this post indicates a strong T/F preference or strong N/S preference.
> 
> Answer T/F to the following:
> 
> ...


1. F

2. T

3. T

4. F

5. F

6. F

Wow. Yeah, I have to agree with you that I'm not a strong T/F preference or strong N/S preference.


----------



## Liove (Sep 16, 2017)

Si: Sense of familiarity

"Stick to what you know."
"If it's not broken, don't fix it."
"Waxing nostalgic about the Halcyon days."



Ni: Aptitude for convergent subcontexts

"There's more to it than that."
"The hidden meanings in all things."
"Things need to and are going to change."


----------



## NightTimeShadow (May 20, 2018)

Liove said:


> Si: Sense of familiarity
> 
> "Stick to what you know."
> "If it's not broken, don't fix it."
> ...


See, this is where I'm torn. For the most part, I can relate to all three of the senses you listed, but the same could be said for the three intuitions listed. Perhaps not so much so the last one listed beneath Ni, but I can still relate to it to some degree.


----------



## Catwalk (Aug 12, 2015)

NightTimeShadow said:


> 1. F
> 
> 2. T
> 
> ...


You answer T for the following:


I am hyper-aware of fluctuations in my own psychological states, my physiological states, and my well-being. 


I am hyper-aware of when I do not feel good, when I feel "off", when something inside me feels wrong or uncomfortable.

The latter indicates hyper-sensitivity to the condition of one(s) internal anatomy/states/sensations: Si. The former indicates hyper-awareness of the (self) in relation to other surrounding agencies: Fi.

Si/Fi.



--

Do you relate to any of the below with T/F of which describe(s) you best:


_When doing something new,/unfamiliar, I am hyper-aware of the conditions of my internal anatomy. (e.g., this is dangerous, this could hurt me, this could make me feel awful later, this makes me feel anxious/cautious to act).


When doing something new/unfamiliar, I am hyper-aware of the conditions of my environment. (e.g., this could cause so much trouble to surrounding agents or systems, this could hurt the system or agents involved, this will make everyone feel awful later this makes me feel skeptical/reluctant to act).
_

Answer T/F for the following:

_I often compare my "current" (state position of anatomic-function) to a previous state of well-being that had the most impact. 


Instead I prefer to compare the current condition(s) of the object, to a past sensation of ease or discomfort that had impact._


----------



## NightTimeShadow (May 20, 2018)

Catwalk said:


> Do you relate to any of the below with T/F of which describe(s) you best:
> 
> 
> _When doing something new,/unfamiliar, I am hyper-aware of the conditions of my internal anatomy. (e.g., this is dangerous, this could hurt me, this could make me feel awful later, this makes me feel anxious/cautious to act).
> ...


1. A huge T, so much so that I've become physically ill in such cases just from thinking about it. 

2. I would say T for this too. 



Catwalk said:


> Answer T/F for the following:
> 
> _I often compare my "current" (state position of anatomic-function) to a previous state of well-being that had the most impact.
> 
> ...


1. T

2. T


----------



## Catwalk (Aug 12, 2015)

NightTimeShadow said:


> 1. A huge T, so much so that I've become physically ill in such cases just from thinking about it.
> 
> 2. I would say T for this too.
> 
> ...




From these answers, it seem(s) you prefer Sensing to Intuition: To distinguish between Si and Se: answer in which order your "sensations" most occur: 

*(A)* - Awareness of anatomic position in (space) - (surrounding matter - non-subjects); 

Which one is fits you best:


_(I often prefer to transform, alter, address or disfigure the things around me or apart of me the way I perceive them to be in my mind).

(I often prefer to not transform, alter, address, or disfigure the things around me or apart of me unless absolutely necessary)._

_________


*(B) *- Perceptive Awareness of anatomic position in (relation) to - surrounding matter (non-objects (re: subjects)


Answer T/F for the following:


_(I often feel hyper-aware/perceptive when the things around me are transformed, altered, or disfigured into something different/new).


(I am often perceptive to the external impact, changes, differences, or adjustments to my body, I am hyper-aware of my physical placement in space in relation to objects, things, and others when surrounding matter/things/objects are transformed, altered, or disfigured into something different/new).

_

___________


*(C)* - Awareness of both anatomic internalized (subjective) / externalized (non-subjective) side-effects of (such positioning) in relation to surrounding matter -- (re: this can manifest from 'meditation' - to - karate; to consuming food, to "sensations," of loss of breath, apraxia) and so forth.

Answer T/F to the following:

_
(I often feel physically unhealthy, psychologically unwell, or internally "not right" when my position in space feels altered, different, or estranged).


(I prefer to not act immediately when I feel unwell, physically off, or "internally not right" until the sensation passes or goes away). 


(I prefer to surround myself with external stimuli related to a past/familiar occurrence that had impact when unwell, physically off, or "internally feeling unright" until the internal 'balance' feels calm).


(I am often anxious if I cannot attend to my internalized-anatomic wellness, cannot attend to the "bad sensations", cannot determine where the uneasiness inside is coming from).

_

In which way would you order A, B, C?


----------



## NightTimeShadow (May 20, 2018)

Catwalk said:


> From these answers, it seem(s) you prefer Sensing to Intuition: To distinguish between Si and Se: answer in which order your "sensations" most occur:
> 
> *(A)* - Awareness of anatomic position in (space) - (surrounding matter - non-subjects);
> 
> ...


I think the second one sounds closer to me.




Catwalk said:


> *(B) *- Perceptive Awareness of anatomic position in (relation) to - surrounding matter (non-objects (re: subjects)
> 
> 
> Answer T/F for the following:
> ...


1. F

2. T




Catwalk said:


> *(C)* - Awareness of both anatomic internalized (subjective) / externalized (non-subjective) side-effects of (such positioning) in relation to surrounding matter -- (re: this can manifest from 'meditation' - to - karate; to consuming food, to "sensations," of loss of breath, apraxia) and so forth.
> 
> Answer T/F to the following:
> 
> ...


1. T

2. F

3. T

4. T



Catwalk said:


> In which way would you order A, B, C?


I would put the order in B, C, A.


----------



## Liove (Sep 16, 2017)

NightTimeShadow said:


> See, this is where I'm torn. For the most part, I can relate to all three of the senses you listed, but the same could be said for the three intuitions listed. Perhaps not so much so the last one listed beneath Ni, but I can still relate to it to some degree.


You said you relate to all the ones for Si. You also said you 'could' also relate to Ni. None of the Si elements I stated relate to INTJ at all. You might not be depressed, per se. You may only be on the grip of your inferior Ne, which surfaces in moments of stress.

I would call ISTJ.


----------



## NightTimeShadow (May 20, 2018)

Liove said:


> You said you relate to all the ones for Si. You also said you 'could' also relate to Ni. None of the Si elements I stated relate to INTJ at all. You might not be depressed, per se. You may only be on the grip of your inferior Ne, which surfaces in moments of stress.
> 
> I would call ISTJ.


Since I started this thread and have gathered input from all of you, I'm inclined to agree.

Thank you for taking your time to help me out.~


----------



## Catwalk (Aug 12, 2015)

NightTimeShadow said:


> I think the second one sounds closer to me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Look(s) like we are looking at Si. That makes you a sensor - that prefers both Se/Si - to Ne/Ni.


What your "Sensing" is doing:


Sensing - In general, seems to deal with (perceptive-*awareness*) of ones own internal or external (position) within factual actuality; depending on whether (X) is internalized or externalized, unlike feeling that deals with the the maintenance of well-being and agency, sensing is the anatomic _awareness _ of states in various intervals of 'internal or external 'physique' (A, B, C) - this arises a reflexive-conscious need to disturb, transform, or morph surroundings and their anatomic states themselves (Se/nsing transforms (factual actuality) utilizing perceptive-awareness of body in relation to surroundings).

Do not confuse this with feeling, while (feeling) fixates on anatomic well-being and health (psychological, pysiological, anatomic) of subjects, utilizing logical-judgments via a hyper-awareness of agency. Such as judgments of conduct / meta-ethics. While (Se)/nsing) is merely an awareness of frictions at it's most technical level. (This differs from the standard defintion of sensory which is just 'physical senses'); rather than a percieved essence of placement via sub-personal "sensations" of ones position.


*Extroverted sensing* are _opportunistically _fixated on 'subjects and objects' to distort-psychological or anatomical states of subjects, that is, transform; morph or "push around," subjects around - (utilizing physical-movements / spatial awareness / movements of 'the other' (&) "force"), with a (higher degree of feeling) will be utilizing such to have an awareness of anatomic position among other agencies (re: this can manifest in desires to be held with 'to attention,') to distort, and/or communicative with surrounding agencies by means of (sensing-stimulants), in relation to other agencies. Unlike the (Si)-dom, who will be fixated on the (anxietic) side-effects due to the internalized psychological-biases that comes with (internalized-fixation) on the 'states of self'.


*Introverted-sensing *will be utilizing perceived / and/or possible "states" of being (re: abstractions - and/or possible interference with physical-anatomic properties that may occur) - via (internalized disturbances) to assess their position, where things stand in position to themselves: manifesting in the forms of various 'technique' to distract or alleviate from various sensory internal disturbances - (consequence / anxieties / relief). An observation of how things are in relation to myself - thus, a hyper-awareness of the position of (my anatomic-functions); and how things (or subjects depending on logical-fixation) surrounding correlate - interference - or relate to such states.


----------



## Catwalk (Aug 12, 2015)

To make the T/F distinction(s) more clear - answer T/F to the following:


Let "agents" = anything that harbor(s) the capacity to be alive and/or harbor moral capacity. (E.g., people, animals, organisms, specimens). Do not confuse this with "individuals" or individual people. Feelers can also be disinterested in relationships/people.

Let "things" = chairs, tables, beds, cars, et al.

Let "objects" = anything that is not an agent. (e.g., circumstances, events).

_
I am attentive towards, careful about, or hyper-aware of psychological states of (agents), physiology of agents, and the *well-being* or health *of agents.*

I often prefer to think of mechanical objects, things, and technology as having agency or essence.

I often think of (the world, the universe, the country, the environment) as having agency or essence.

I more often have visuals around the states, well-being, health and conditions of agency.

I more often have visuals around the states, well-being, conditions, health of objects or things.

The condition of things matters more than the conditions of the agents.

The state of a thing is often determined by the agent that comes into contact with it.

When in conflict, I prefer to often look for defects in the agent, instead of look for defects in the system.

When I am uncomfortable, I often do not like to act, and prefer to wait until I feel better.

When I am uncomfortable, I often still act, and prefer to work or ignore it until I feel better.
_


----------



## NightTimeShadow (May 20, 2018)

Catwalk said:


> To make the T/F distinction(s) more clear - answer T/F to the following:
> 
> 
> Let "agents" = anything that harbor(s) the capacity to be alive and/or harbor moral capacity. (E.g., people, animals, organisms, specimens). Do not confuse this with "individuals" or individual people. Feelers can also be disinterested in relationships/people.
> ...


Thank you very much, your posts have been extremely helpful. 

Now I'm certain I'm a ISTJ, not an INTJ.


----------

